# Game 17: Los Angeles Lakers (8-8) @ Detroit Pistons (6-9)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Game 17: Los Angeles Lakers (8-8) @ Detroit Pistons (6-8)*

I feel roughly as confident about this game as I did about the Wizards game. Winnable, but I wouldn't be surprised either way.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

:yep: same here


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It would be really nice if we can head back to Los Angeles with a +.500 record. It'll give this team a big boost of confidence.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pistons fans feel the same way. 

It would be nice for us to get a win, but I'm not confident either way.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I hope you put a whooping on them.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I always wonder which Laker team will show up. We need Kobe back.

Pistons are better than last season. Might be like the Wizards game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This is a VERY winnable game.
Let BJ shot and pile up on their frontcourt players.
It would be great to get some kind of momentum going with the team, heading up to Kobe's return.
But this is the Lakers, so who knows?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Almost every game has been winnable so far...it just depends on which Laker team shows up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate these East Coast games. I'm tired. I wish the game started later.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

game about to begin! lets go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sloppy start. We won't beat Detroit if we're going to let them run all over us. Already down 10-3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Drummond is shooting 20% or so from the line this season. Naturally, he's 2/2 against us right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our defense in the paint is a joke. That's where 12 of Detroit's 16 points have come from. The other 4? Free throws from getting fouled in the paint.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Quick 8-0 run after the timeout to cut the deficit to 1.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Detroit still hasn't scored a point outside of the paint (not including free throws). Drummond and Monroe are really running well down the court.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shawne Williams is 2/2 from 3-point range. I'll take it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wes Johnson is off to a good start with 8 points right now. Lakers take their first lead of the game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Nice effort on defense on that play.
For once!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Blake very sloppy with the ball. It's what 4 TOs?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

High scoring 1st quarter. Lakers down 32-31 after one quarter.

We currently lead the league with 10 threes a game (nobody else is in double digits). We've already got 5. We're lucky Detroit is such a bad free throw shooting team. They've gotten there 13 times and only made 6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Blake very sloppy with the ball. It's what 4 TOs?


4 turnovers, 4 assists. Not a good ratio.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

nice shot by farmar to end the q ~_~


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Williams with his 3rd triple. What's going on?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I hate when the Lakers wear their home gold colors on the road. Always feels like a pre-season game to me!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Let's go Lakers.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

6/11 from 3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sacre isn't very good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Sacre isn't very good.


Just as I post this, he scores.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

36 of Detroit's 43 points are now from the paint. They still haven't scored outside the paint, only free throws. This is unbelievable.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Wake up Steve Blake!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> 36 of Detroit's 43 points are now from the paint. They still haven't scored outside the paint, only free throws. This is unbelievable.


Yup...we're getting killed down low.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see Wes Johnson playing well.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Putrid defense.
Again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wesley Johnson!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Wes Johnson 3!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Pau is wearing cement shoes tonight on defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wish I was joking, but this is the WORST defense in the paint I have EVER seen.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Love Wesley at the 4. 

Never seen a game where a team is leading when they're getting out scored 46 to 12 in the paint. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> I wish I was joking, but this is the WORST defense in the paint I have EVER seen.


A lot of their paint points are in transition. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Sweet lob to end the half!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a play to end the half! Wesley ****ing Johnson! What a half! Beautiful pass from Blake to Wes. Lakers lead by one at the half, 56-55.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> A lot of their paint points are in transition.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And a lot of them are not.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That alley-oop from Blake to Wes is the same play that was drawn up to end last year's first half in Detroit, too, only it was Kobe to Clark.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> And a lot of them are not.


Pistons are first in the league in paint scoring. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Pistons are first in the league in paint scoring.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think Houston is #1 and Detroit is #2. That's not an excuse when they average about 49 points in the paint in a game and we've nearly given that up in one half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wes Johnson's 18 points are already a season for him as a Laker. His career high is 29 I believe. I hope he breaks that tonight.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> I think Houston is #1 and Detroit is #2. That's not an excuse when they average about 49 points in the paint in a game and we've nearly given that up in one half.


You're right, but take away the 16 transition points and they aren't that far ahead of their average. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Little to no defense.
But as long as our 3s keep falling...

Man, BJ is such a scrub!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our defense is so bad tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake is really struggling tonight.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I wonder what's the count on fastbreak/transition points: 40-0 Pistons?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 6 now. Pistons putting on a clinic for how to score in the paint, whether in transition or not.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to get Farmar in there. I know Blake has 10 assists but he can't score and he's got too many turnovers right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wes is now 5/6 from 3-point range.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make it 6/7. He's on fire!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

We have a random player go off every night. Tonight it's Wes' turn!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Time to get Farmar in there. I know Blake has 10 assists but he can't score and he's got too many turnovers right now.


Probably the worst 10-assist game i remember seeing...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why exactly is Sacre playing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If it wasn't for Wes, we would be getting blown out. Game is starting to slip away. We just can't defend. And we have too many turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll say it again. Worst defense in the paint I've ever seen. Ever. This is a ****ing joke.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Stuckey is just f****** the Lakers up.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

lol. Pistons with 68 pts in the paint.
The Lakers Center: 1 PF.
Show some goddamn effort, you scrub!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why isn't Hill playing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta give credit where it's due. Shawne Williams is having a great game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Perhaps it's time to get Pau and Wes back in the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Young to Henry for the layup plus the foul!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two-point game, 6 minutes left.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is there a reason kaman isn't playing tonight? I thought he was cleared?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is there a reason kaman isn't playing tonight? I thought he was cleared?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Haven't heard anything.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Still in the game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This will be a really disappointing loss if we don't win. We've played well enough offensively to win but our defense just can't stop them inside. Not even a little bit. And it doesn't help we keep turning the ball over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is a joke. 6-0 run and down by 8 again.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Still in the game!


Jinxed it


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jennings with 3 buckets in a row. Farmer with a huge 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Jinxed it


Thanks Paulo.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar with five big points. Lakers down 3.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Thanks Paulo.


I'll keep my ****ing mouth shut.
3 point game.
Let's get some stops!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I'm out cannot watch the game but it sure doesn't look good from what I see of the score and the posts here. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shawne Williams! Tie game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar! Lakers lead by 2! 10-0 run!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Settling for a lot of bad shots. That's what happens when you have Jennings, Smith and Stuckey in your lineup down the stretch.

Farmar with a big jumper. He's been pretty damn good down the stretch.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

farmar!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy P!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on, Pau!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Farmar fouls Jennings on a 3.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Farmar! Hopefully Jennings knocks these down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jennings misses the first!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jennings misses the second!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Knew it was too good to be true :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I love this team. 

I see @King Sancho Fantastic and @DaRizzle stopped the tanking for wiggins talk. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Neither team wants to score.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar choked.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

4 out of 5 misses from the free-throw line from PGs, yikes.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

smh farmar could have closed this


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

NO THREES.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Stuckey gon' Stuckey


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is the game right here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Josh Smith drives in and is called for charging! Yes!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Smoove move brah


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy D.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get the ball to Meeks.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

lakers win  phew


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

should have beaten the wizards and go 10-7 with a playoff seed!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Good call. Damn our fourth quarter lineup is trash. You guys made plays down the stretch though. 

Good game fellas. Gonna be interesting to see how you guys look with Kobe back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win! **** yeah!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Shit. Did NOT see that coming!

Props for Wes and Shawne.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

I love how we were down the entire game but ended up winning. Kobe might come back to a playoff seed team!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Detroit's 76 points in the paint tonight was an NBA season high.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I guess Jordan Hill sprained his left ankle, which is why he didn't come back in the game. But he's not expected to miss any games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Mike Bresnahan ‏@Mike_Bresnahan 1m
> 
> Farmar on Nick Young taking the charge: That's probably the first one of his life so I'm happy for him."


:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is there a reason kaman isn't playing tonight? I thought he was cleared?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Turns out the last three games he hasn't played due to Coach's Decision.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I hope we can keep up the momentum, as we have seven of our next ten games on the road.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I love this team.
> 
> I see @King Sancho Fantastic and @DaRizzle stopped the tanking for wiggins talk.
> 
> ...


Nonsense. I still think our best bet is to land a high draft pick but if we accidentally slip, trip and fall into the playoffs I won't mind it. This team is playing into the dreaded mediocre part if the spectrum where nobody wants to be. But I don't really mind it because I enjoy watching guys play hard night in night out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Basel said:


> I guess Jordan Hill sprained his left ankle, which is why he didn't come back in the game. But he's not expected to miss any games.


With his style of play, Jordan Hill is going to get his share of injuries along with fouls that could limit his time on the court. I think that is the primary reason D'Antoni has kept Shawne Williams in the rotation, to keep him fresh for the inevitable moments when they need him to take Hill's place. His size and speed are the closest the Lakers have to Hill. Plus Williams played well for D'Antoni when they were in NY. He was an excellent corner shooter till this season, and appears to be coming around in that area. D'Antoni's system needs good corner shooters for proper offensive spacing and flow. There hasn't been a whole lot of positive comments about Williams on this board, but I think he is a decent part of the rotation. When he is knocking down threes, rebounding, and blocking shots, he is a very nice fit with this team. That said, I hope Hill is not limited by this injury. I would prefer not to see Williams back in the starting lineup.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Nonsense. I still think our best bet is to land a high draft pick but if we accidentally slip, trip and fall into the playoffs I won't mind it. This team is playing into the dreaded mediocre part if the spectrum where nobody wants to be. But I don't really mind it because I enjoy watching guys play hard night in night out.


The _mediocrity treadmill_ is a myth. There is little to nothing that supports that concept. The middle is only a dreaded place for a constantly cash-strapped, play-it-safe team like the Bucks, or a horribly mismanaged, financially irresponsible team like the Knicks. 

Also we haven't seen how they'll play with Kobe. It might take some time, but they could go on a real run towards the end of the season. I would prefer not to see 50+ losses just for the slight chance of picking a future elite player, though it would be exciting to see one of those top prospects in a Laker uni.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Nonsense. I still think our best bet is to land a high draft pick but if we accidentally slip, trip and fall into the playoffs I won't mind it. This team is playing into the dreaded mediocre part if the spectrum where nobody wants to be. But I don't really mind it because I enjoy watching guys play hard night in night out.



Rockets seemed to rebuild just fine being stuck where "nobody" wants to be. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't like tanking for the sake of tanking, but this year's draft is one where I don't fault a team for losing on purpose. I'm not disappointed that we're playing over .500 ball, because we're the Lakers and I have faith in our management, but other teams tanking THIS year makes sense to me.


----------

